# My first day cigarette free in over 15 years



## Vaporeon13 (27/9/16)

Yesterday marked a momentous occasion for me. I went through a day without smoking an analogue.

A month ago, I would have laughed at anyone if they told me I'd go without a cigarette for a whole day. I honestly thought I was a lost cause.

I picked up my daughters Digi2 a few weeks back, and was amazed by how vaping cut down the number of stinkies I smoked. On Saturday, I bought a decent(ish) device, discovered lung hits (bye bye MTL), and its been easy sailing from then on.

Its day 2 today, and I am still amazed that I even went a single day.

Thank you to all who have helped me on this journey.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 31


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

Congrats @Vaporeon13 

Your first day stinkie free is a big day indeed! Worthy of lots of celebrations. 
Great that you recorded it here and shared it.

Wishing you all the best from here on


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

That's a great milestone, first of many I hope. Congrats @Vaporeon13.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/9/16)

Congrats @Vaporeon13


----------



## NaZa05 (27/9/16)

Congrats @Vaporeon13 good luck on the rest of the vape journey.


----------



## SAVaper (27/9/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> Yesterday marked a momentous occasion for me. I went through a day without smoking an analogue.
> 
> A month ago, I would have laughed at anyone if they told me I'd go without a cigarette for a whole day. I honestly thought I was a lost cause.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!
What a feeling....


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/16)

Congrats @Vaporeon13! Eat a lettuce leaf in 2 weeks time! Yes Lettuce will have a taste then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/16)

Well done @Vaporeon13, that's a big hurdle for many and you've made it 

Amazing things are going to start happening now, and yes, as @Rob Fisher has said even lettuce has flavour 

Congrats, and enjoy the ride from here on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (27/9/16)

The best is yet to come... The smells and tastes returning... the ability to walk up 5 flights of stairs and only have your legs burning... the ability to fart in an elevator on the top floor and ride it all the way down with one breath... The new possibilities are pretty cool, no?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Andre (27/9/16)

Congrats @Vaporeon13. That first day is just an unreal feeling. Happy vaping.


----------



## Huffapuff (27/9/16)

Well done @Vaporeon13! I remember how great it was to go a whole day stinky free 

Just take it one day at a time and slowly the thought of smoking will change from that familiar craving into mild distaste until you reach a point where you can't even remember why the heck you smoked in the first place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step (27/9/16)

Well done @Vaporeon13


----------



## Vape Starter (27/9/16)

Congrats!


----------



## Dubz (27/9/16)

Well done @Vaporeon13 .


----------



## StompieZA (27/9/16)

Congrats @Vaporeon13 

6 months ago i bought my brothers Ijust 2 and started vaping and was actually just after the clouds and never thought about actually quitting. started using it more and more.

Today i dont touch cigarettes at all and vape my own DIY juices and build my own coils and its way better. No more coughing, stink etc. 

So Big ups and keep it going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (27/9/16)

@Vaporeon13 well done mang, now begins your journey of healthier living. Next you will start jogging and cycling because you won't be so heavily out of breath if you were smoking.


----------



## hands (27/9/16)

Aah that is fantastic, i wish you many more and looking forward to see you post your 1 year smoke free milestone. Soon smoking will be nothing more than a bad memory.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (27/9/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> Yesterday marked a momentous occasion for me. I went through a day without smoking an analogue.
> 
> A month ago, I would have laughed at anyone if they told me I'd go without a cigarette for a whole day. I honestly thought I was a lost cause.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! It's a massive achievement. You are embarking on a great vaping journey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (27/9/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> Yesterday marked a momentous occasion for me. I went through a day without smoking an analogue.
> 
> A month ago, I would have laughed at anyone if they told me I'd go without a cigarette for a whole day. I honestly thought I was a lost cause.
> 
> ...



Damn Proud of you mate, your vaping journey has commenced, as a fellow Capetonian, will be here if you need any help, guidance and support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> Yesterday marked a momentous occasion for me. I went through a day without smoking an analogue.
> 
> A month ago, I would have laughed at anyone if they told me I'd go without a cigarette for a whole day. I honestly thought I was a lost cause.
> 
> ...



Found something for you @Vaporeon13 :




From heart.org
http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Healt...ilestones_UCM_322711_Article.jsp#.V-oqrPl97mE

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (27/9/16)

Thank you everyone for all the support and well-wishes. I am honestly overwhelmed by the feedback I'm getting. Thank you all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M5000 (27/9/16)

Well done @Vaporeon13! Vape on brother! If the dark side ever calls make your way to this forum!

Add a counter to your signature, freedom after 15 years is big!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (27/9/16)

Well done, well done, well done @Vaporeon13 This is the first day of the rest of your life and tomorrow is going to be even a better day


----------



## CJ van Tonder (27/9/16)

Well done, as I have and am busy with the same challenge and am at week 6 it does get easier . This forum and the vamping community will pull you through as soon as you feel the cravings for a stinkie just look at the mod porn .....lol. Good luck


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

